# Please help with a screaming reel!



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi folks, I need some help. I've got an Ambassador 6500 Mag Elite Levelwind that sreams when I cast it. I have cleaned it thoroughly. I just put brand new ABEC 7 ceramic bearings in it. It still screams really bad. See video and hear the awful sound for yourself. What am I missing? Thanks for any advice. I can't stand this much longer!


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Sounds like the spool rubbing on the sidewalls.
Do you have the spool too tight ?
Other than that it sounds like dry bearings.....probably a stupid question but did you oil them and if so, what did you use ?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I thought the same thing about the spool rubbing. The end caps are plenty loose. I've got a good side to side knock in the spool. Also I just installed ceramic bearings before the video cast. It's my understanding you don't want to oil ceramic bearings?

Thanks.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

dlpetrey said:


> Thanks for the response. I thought the same thing about the spool rubbing. The end caps are plenty loose. I've got a good side to side knock in the spool. Also I just installed ceramic bearings before the video cast. It's my understanding you don't want to oil ceramic bearings?
> 
> Thanks.


I found that running them dry makes them whine so i put a small amount of lube in and it quietens things down a lot.
Give it a try, you got nothing to lose.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

dlpetrey said:


> The end caps are plenty loose. I've got a good side to side knock in the spool.
> Thanks.


Sounds like the mags could be dragging on the spool, possibly because of too much end play or you didn't get the mag adjuster back in right.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Good thought. I'll check the mags when I get home this evening.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

In addition to the above, you may want to ensure the level wind is lubed. You may want to disengage it and see if the reel still screams on a cast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2017)

Catch This said:


> In addition to the above, you may want to ensure the level wind is lubed. You may want to disengage it and see if the reel still screams on a cast.


Easiest way is to remove the Pawl.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

could be spool is unbalanced, how did you spool it up ?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just watched the video that is not an unbalanced spool ... wish I could help


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

My money is on levelwind. Had a similar circumstance on two separate reels until I disengaged the LW


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was thinking about it this morning and I really think it may be the levelwind. I'm going to dig into this weekend and see what's up. I appreciate all the help! I'll let everyone know what I find.


----------

